# Low light/easy plants



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

I want to add a few live plants to my tanks and need to start with something easy and doesn't require a lot of light. It seems java fern might be a good start. Is there an ideal way to attach java fern to rocks? Also, are there floating plants that also do well in low light conditions and don't require a lot of maintenance other than trimming?


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

Lots of people use rubber bands or string to attach java fern to rocks. These will eventually rot off but by then the plant should be anchored well to the rock. If your piece of java fern has long roots I have also had success simply tucking the roots under the rock so the plant is held in place and after a short time the plant will attach itself to the rock. Hornwort would work great as a floating plant.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Super glue gel works too.


----------



## dani123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Anubias are great I love them very easy plants, slow growers so you don't need to trim and there are so many different types so you could mix it up. I usually tie these down to a rock or driftwood with thread which will start to break down in a couple months and you can pick the color to match your rock or driftwood so you don't see it too much. If you put them in your substrate just be sure to not bury the rhizome just the roots. As far a floaters all I have tried is duckweed which also seems to be very easy, some people say it will take over your tank but I've never had a problem plus its not hard to just pull some out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Dwarf Water Lettuce has beautiful roots and is a good floating plant easy to control. Duckweed will get away from you if you're not meticulous about keeping up with it (like me). The main problem is it is tiny and can get into your filter's impeller and choke it out.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Marimo balls are super easy and have great contrast against other leafy plants in a tank. They are a cold-water plant in nature but mine have always been super happy & healthy when sharing a heated tank with my fish. So long as they get rotated often enough they are good. Very slow growing.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Also, since Marimo are actually algae they use the same nutriets as pest algae and help control it. I always forget about them.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

java moss is also a good option


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks all for your comments and suggestions. All good info and it gives me a good place to start.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

Cryptocoryne are a nice addition also.


----------



## livenatso (Mar 1, 2015)

Green Cabomba is awesome. I have it rooted in substrate but it can be floated. It was kinda brown when I bought it (looked more like red cabomba than green cabomba lol) but it greened right back up after a few days of my care. It looks like a little coniferous tree and my fish loves to rest on the "branches". If the leaves come off (which they shouldn't very often), they come off as big fans rather than needles so cleanup is easy. With cabomba you should trim it from it's bottom because the new growth comes from the tip of the plant.

For an unkillable plant Java fern is ideal. It was my first plant. I got ones that were browning and I ended up giving them and a few of my excess plants to my mom who buried their rhizomes in little glass jars. Her eight inch goldfish devoured every plant except the java fern. Eventually we uprooted the little jars and miraculously the java fern looked the same as when I bought them. No better, but surprisingly not any worse even after over a month of abuse from my goldfish, lack of light, and having had its rhizome buried. I trimmed off a few of the leaves, weighed them down with some fishing line and decorative beads and I think with some tlc they'll start to grow back. So if you could find some that are in good condition already then that might be your best bet if easy is what you want.

I also have an amazon sword that thrives under my ikea desk lamp, but depending on your substrate you might have to add ferts. It's also quite a big plant if you don't trim it down so that may be off putting for some.


----------



## JDAquatics (Jan 16, 2015)

yep, crypts are some of my favorite plants. Lots of different varieties to chose from


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm another fan of cryptocorynes. I also have an anubias nana with my crypts, and they're all doing well as my beginner plants.


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

I added more java fern with the narrow leaves to Oliver's tank and planted them in a big clump so they look like trees. Then, I added a big, new anubias and another windelov to Winston's tank. I'll look into the crypts next. I also have a anubias bonsai coming in the mail. I really like the look of natural plants! The more the better and it's nice to have so many options.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad you like them!


----------

